# Gouramis are eating my plants



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

It appears my gouramis are eating my plants 

I have a fairly new tank and the plants I ordered online were not in the best condition. When I added gouramis to my tank this week, they were eating the Java Fern. I read online, that they may(or may not) eat just dying plants, and would not touch healthy plants..........I am not sure.

So, I added Amazon Sword and Moneywort last night, they look OK so far. But, I was wondering if there are any plants that you would recommend that Gouramis would not eat? or at least survive being nibbled?

I would like to add some moss but want to check with you guys first!


Thanks so much!

Jon


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of Gouramis? They are usually fine with plants. Probably your problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

I have two dwarf and two blue. What else could I be doing wrong?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

You could try adding fresh vegetables to their diet (mine love zucchini). If that's what they need, then they'll leave your plants alone.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

In another thread you indicated that the plants might have gotten cold during shipping. That is my guess. I wouldn't blame the gouramis, they are fine in planted tanks. Maybe wait for warmer weather and try again. Some of the melted plants may regrow if they aren't totally dead.


----------

